# Its a Boy!



## beaupower32 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I went to the wifes ultra sound today, and we found out that we are having a boy. Im pretty stoked, and the wify was right all along at guessing its a boy. The due date is May 18th. His name will be Kason James Bower. 

Will post pictures later of the ultra sound.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2010)

Congratulations!

Me and my wife are possibly going to try and have our first child later this year (well the birth probably wont be until 2011 though...).


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats Mate.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are the pictures.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats! My boy's birthday is May 17.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats beau!

May he be healthy and happy!

TO


----------



## timshatz (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats Beau! A job well done!

He looks just like you...I think


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 4, 2010)

timshatz said:


> He looks just like you...I think




He better.....LOL!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 4, 2010)

Way to guys...let me be the 7th to congrat you two on this site.

Make sure you're there to cut cord !. I've done that on both my littl'uns (1 X 18 YO son and a 14 YO daughter (going on 18 if you know what I mean !!!!)

Well done, and lets have some more pics as and when


Errrrr.....whats his handle gonna be on here ?....Lil Beau, Teenie Ten Gun Terror....?...nope, I know...Gremlin !


----------



## DBII (Jan 4, 2010)

COOL, another pilot on the way.

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice one BP, congrats to you both!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats Beau!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats to you both! Here's wishing for 10 fingers and 10 toes!!!!


----------



## v2 (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats Mate!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent news...and congratulations!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrat's!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats, Beau!


----------



## seesul (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats Beau, a boy is a boy!


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey BP
that's great news, I'm really happy for both of you
How's your girl feel about getting a little brother to order around?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats!!

You gonna pass around the cigars?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 4, 2010)

Congratulations, BP and Mrs. BP. 
May he be healthy, strong and happy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2010)

Congratulations mate!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Beau!!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats! (hope its not a Cylon)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn what great news Beau, congratulations....


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats guys. And as for the Cigar's........


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2010)

That's awesome dude, congrats to you both!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice! Congrats


----------



## javlin (Jan 4, 2010)

Congradulations Beau don't stop their have a second one.Take from one who's been there they teach each many of lifes lessons(just think about).Cheers Kevin


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2010)

My best wishes Beau!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats mate!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations BP.


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats Beau!!!!

Jan, only take one cigar! Put one back!!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 5, 2010)

There goes peace and quiet as you know it...


Congratulations!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, between him and my little girl, I should have my hands full. 

I told the wify she could do what she wants with the little girl, but the boy is mine. That means learning nothing but airplanes, Whoo hooo. And flying lessions.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations BP! He'll add so much to your life, my boy has!
Every parent should first hope to have a healthy child, and then every man needs a son, and woman a daughter. 
BTW, have one on me!


----------



## imalko (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations and best wishes mate!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the wishes.


----------



## beaupower32 (May 18, 2010)

Well, today is the big day. I am leaving shortly to go in for the birth of the little one. Soon I will have another warbird lover on my hands. I will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2010)

Hay Beau, obviously mist this first time round. Congratulations mate, trust all will go well for all three of you. Looking forward to the great announcement.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2010)

Hay Beau, obviously mist this first time round. Congratulations mate, trust all will go well for all three of you. Looking forward to the great announcement.


----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Well, today is the big day. I am leaving shortly to go in for the birth of the little one. Soon I will have another warbird lover on my hands. I will post pictures as soon as I can.



Good luck to you both and especially to your wife. Home he will be healthy and strong and all goes well.
Just wondering, you can plan the birthday of your child?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2010)

Hope all goes well Beau...best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 18, 2010)

With the others here, I hope all goes well for your wife and the little boy on the way! 
Derek


----------



## RabidAlien (May 18, 2010)

Congrats in advance!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 18, 2010)

Wishing good health and happiness to you and your soon to be larger family!

TO


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2010)

Hoping all goes well and like the Rabbi said, "It won't be long now!"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2010)

Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2010)

Best of luck to both of you as well!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2010)

Good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## imalko (May 18, 2010)

Best wishes to you and your family mate.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 18, 2010)

deepest congrats. enjoy the time with them while they are young, man. they grow up so very, very fast.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2010)

Congratulations, and I hope all goes well Beau.


----------



## Messy1 (May 19, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## beaupower32 (May 20, 2010)

Baby Kason James was born on the 18th of May at 08:38AM. He weighed 7lbs 12ozs and was 20 1/4 in length. We just got home. Momma and baby are doing fine. I dont think I could have had a more uncomfortable chair then the one I had to sleep on. Thanks for all the wishes, will try to post more pictures soon.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2010)

Great news! I'm sure you will train baby Kason to learn all about WW2 soon!


----------



## Marcel (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to the world, Kason. And congrats to mr. and mrs. Beaupower.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

Congrats BP.
I am glad to hear that all went well.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard Kasen! Congrats to you and the Mrs BP!!


----------



## Messy1 (May 20, 2010)

Congrats again!


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2010)

Great news, congrats!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 20, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Baby Kason James was born on the 18th of May at 08:38AM. He weighed 7lbs 12ozs and was 20 1/4 in length. We just got home. Momma and baby are doing fine. I dont think I could have had a more uncomfortable chair then the one I had to sleep on. Thanks for all the wishes, will try to post more pictures soon.



Congratulations my friend! My best wishes for all of you!


----------



## ccheese (May 20, 2010)

My congrats too. Glad all went well for the missus.

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to the world, Kason! This is a P-38.....  Congrats to you and your wife, Beau!

(and for the record, I personally think that those pull-out chairs that the husbands get to sleep on were designed by some bitter middle-aged woman who'd been dumped several times and was out for revenge on the males of the species)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations Beau!!! Glad all went well.


----------



## beaupower32 (May 20, 2010)

Got some pictures.....


----------



## Catch22 (May 20, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2010)

That's just fricken awesome!

1 - Thank GOD I'm a guy
2 - I learned this one the hard way, It's never wise to complain about an uncomfortable chair while the wife is going through childbirth. Nope,not a good one at all.


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition to your family! I am glad to hear that everything went well.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2010)

Great pictures BP. 


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 21, 2010)

Hearty congratulations to you and the missus and a very warm




to baby Kason. And what great pictures, you both look very proud.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

Congrats Beau!...to you and the Missus..and a BIG Welcome to Kason James....


----------



## Torch (May 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## diddyriddick (May 21, 2010)

Congrats! You got a mitt for the little guy yet?


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2010)

Great pictures, congrats again!


----------



## tomo pauk (May 27, 2010)

Congratulations


----------

